# Daisy and martins pocket shooter



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a run up the farm this morning with Daisy and one of my catapult what was made for me,by martin, i Ended up with 5 rats but could only get a bit of video cos its hard been camera man shooter and dog handler ha ha, im not a women i cant multi task, heres a couple of photos and a short video of a rat that tried to make a break for it across the feild, cheers jeff

















short video


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sweet did the dog catch it or did you shoot it for the dog to finish.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Sweet did the dog catch it or did you shoot it for the dog to finish.


yes she caught that one, its one i missed and made a run for it, i missed the chase cos i was shooting at it ha ha, it was about over when i got there, i always take one of the little dogs to finish game off, when shooting, save them suffering, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

kill it ! lol.. nice vid.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> kill it ! lol.. nice vid.


I know ha ha, i hate rats they do a lot of damage on a farm, they chew through wires and eat corn, and when they pee it can kill, they carry all sorts, jeff


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

good stuff. i have a farm that has a lot of rats on the terriers love it.ive never bothered with the catty there but shot hundreds with the air rifle.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice-looking rat and catty. Good to hear the dog got in on the action as well.

I haven't killed nearly as many as you have but I have bagged a few in my time, too. I don't know whether I like getting them with a slingshot or dog better. I used to have the best rat-killing dog west of the Mississippi back in the day. God, I miss her.....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't know if you know this, Jeff, but rats and mice make nice change purses once you scrape the meat off.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I remember a hoilday up in Scotland when i was a child, we stayed on a farm. I remember seeing a rat holding a chickens egg laying on it's back and the other rat was pulling it along by it's tail.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> I remember a hoilday up in Scotland when i was a child, we stayed on a farm. I remember seeing a rat holding a chickens egg laying on it's back and the other rat was pulling it along by it's tail.


Ive seen them rolling hen eggs,they also roll them out of the nest onto the foorto brake them, rats need killing when they walk they pee, a friend ofmine lost his dog though rats peeing in it drinking water, rats them selves are a very clean animal, it were they live,they are always cleaning themselves, so all the muck and smelly stuff go's though them, thats how they spread all sorts, 
it ost me a lot of money a year getting my dogs jabs so they can kilthem without catching anything off them, they are a clever animalas well, 
i helped rid a farm of rats last year, it cost the farmer £1.500 to have all te farm rewired after rat chewed through wires, jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate rats!

Good post, rack em up.. kill em all..


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice Catty and nice hunting! Do you decoy the rats?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Nice Catty and nice hunting! Do you decoy the rats?


you dont need to decoy rats, i let the dogs dig and flush them, or just wait and they wil come,


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Nice Catty and nice hunting! Do you decoy the rats?


you dont need to decoy rats, i let the dogs dig and flush them, or just wait and they wil come,
[/quote]

Looks like i need a dog...and a farm!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Pigs also push muck through them, I understand they don't sweat, which is rare for mamals. And it's said, our genetic structure is very similar to rats, hence we use them in laboratories. I know personally, they are very smart, I've seen pets solving many puzzles; doesn't mean we shouldn't kill the buggers, for spreading disease. Also, in case you don't know; rats constantly grow they're teeth, and they don't usually eat, that which they gnaw. Merely chipping away, at unnecessary, necessaties.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Pigs also push muck through them, I understand they don't sweat, which is rare for mamals. And it's said, our genetic structure is very similar to rats, hence we use them in laboratories. I know personally, they are very smart, I've seen pets solving many puzzles; doesn't mean we shouldn't kill the buggers, for spreading disease. Also, in case you don't know; rats constantly grow they're teeth, and they don't usually eat, that which they gnaw. Merely chipping away, at unnecessary, necessaties.


Rats do a lot of damage, this one chewed through all the wires in my car, well it did ha ha . jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

In Tom and Jerry, he wasn't a Rat!


----------



## Spike (Oct 7, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Pigs also push muck through them, I understand they don't sweat, which is rare for mamals. And it's said, our genetic structure is very similar to rats, hence we use them in laboratories. I know personally, they are very smart, I've seen pets solving many puzzles; doesn't mean we shouldn't kill the buggers, for spreading disease. Also, in case you don't know; rats constantly grow they're teeth, and they don't usually eat, that which they gnaw. Merely chipping away, at unnecessary, necessaties.


Rats do a lot of damage, this one chewed through all the wires in my car, well it did ha ha . jeff







"]http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h128/a2a2/Picture001.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"]http://i63.photobuck.../Picture001.jpg[/IMG][/url]
[/quote]

That is a decent looking trap there Jeff, I use Fenn traps quite often for Rattus Rattus, cuts the filthy things in half almost








I hate Rats with a passion and often get 30-40 a night with my NV equipped Rapid (.25) gonna try a few during the day with the Ergo2 see how that gets on.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Spike said:


> Pigs also push muck through them, I understand they don't sweat, which is rare for mamals. And it's said, our genetic structure is very similar to rats, hence we use them in laboratories. I know personally, they are very smart, I've seen pets solving many puzzles; doesn't mean we shouldn't kill the buggers, for spreading disease. Also, in case you don't know; rats constantly grow they're teeth, and they don't usually eat, that which they gnaw. Merely chipping away, at unnecessary, necessaties.


Rats do a lot of damage, this one chewed through all the wires in my car, well it did ha ha . jeff







"]http://i63.photobuck.../Picture001.jpg[/IMG][/url]"]http://i63.photobuck.../Picture001.jpg[/IMG][/url]
[/quote]

That is a decent looking trap there Jeff, I use Fenn traps quite often for Rattus Rattus, cuts the filthy things in half almost








I hate Rats with a passion and often get 30-40 a night with my NV equipped Rapid (.25) gonna try a few during the day with the Ergo2 see how that gets on.

[/quote]

The trap is a cheap 50p job, i put string on so the rat cant go anywere if just caught, that rat cost me a lot of money, had to get my car re wired, it even chewed through the battery wire, i couldnt cut it with wire cutters, jeff


----------



## Spike (Oct 7, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> The trap is a cheap 50p job, i put string on so the rat cant go anywere if just caught, that rat cost me a lot of money, had to get my car re wired, it even chewed through the battery wire, i couldnt cut it with wire cutters, jeff


Ouch








Thankfully the only damage we've had has been barn wiring (other than the loss of feed)


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Keep watching the vid





















*kill it !







:lol:







*


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Keep watching the vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoked 23 rats out today for the dogs, fast fun, and i done a lot of kill it shouting ha ha, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Rattus Rattus (the black rat) is almost extinct, wiped out by Rattus Norvegicus (the brown wandering rat). All specimen shown in this thread are Rattus Norvegicus.

The black death that came to Europe in 1348, killing half the population in its course, and re-visited all of Europe every 10-15 years for 300 years, was most likely spread by Rattus Rattus.

This breed likes to live near human beeings, so they would hide in houses rather than in barns. The bacteria which causes the plague (Yersinia Pestis) is transferred by the rat flea (Xenopsylla cheopis) and kills the rats quickly. The rat flea, which guts are plugged by the incredible amount of bacteria, is ravenous enough to jump to the next warm blooded creature as its dead rat host cools. And humans were often enough close by. That is why people started to flee the cities when the rats started to die in the open. Go early, go far, they used to say.

The brown rat is a pretty shy animal, it likes to hide. It lives in barns, sewers, and on garbage heaps, but rarely inside human dwellings. One reason why the plague died out, which it did long before a treatment was found.

Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Rattus Rattus (the black rat) is almost extinct, wiped out by Rattus Norvegicus (the brown wandering rat). All specimen shown in this thread are Rattus Norvegicus.
> 
> The black death that came to Europe in 1348, killing half the population in its course, and re-visited all of Europe every 10-15 years for 300 years, was most likely spread by Rattus Rattus.
> 
> ...


the brown rats near me live in houses, and not just in well kept houses, i get asked to clear rats out of very posh houses, but what i can say is there is in most cases there is only one rat in the home, they get in the wall cavity, most of the people just want the rat moved so i use a live trap and let it go, with Daisy behimde it ha ha, 
I new you would know about the Black Death JoergS, ive read somewere that you have read about it, 
ive even got rid of rats that were living under a dog kennel, they were keeping warm of the heat of the dogs, they are dangerus for dogs if they pee in there water, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> yer their pee carries weils disease and gives you, and possibly dogs i guess, flu-like symptoms that if not recognised can kill.... learnt that from the fishing club.


A friend of mine that bred my running dogs lost a big strong 29in Deerhound xGreyhound with rats, i have al mine fully jabbed up cos i do rats, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

s


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Very cool! Wish I had a place for my Parspns Jack Russel to play with sine Rats!!

Btw you need to share some pics of your .25.cal Rapid!!

Tom


----------

